# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 13.09.2010 - 14.09.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.vo -> c:\windows\system32\afe96ae8.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.26069, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.84, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.vt -> c:\windows\system32\41b8cdc0.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.26156, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.84, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.vt -> c:\windows\system32\da2b8218.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.26156, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.84, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.vu -> c:\windows\system32\2c9aea18.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.26123, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.84, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.wa -> c:\windows\system32\c2dea258.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.84, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ww -> j:\!v_2010-09-13\3not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows\system32\cmdow.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.HideWindows )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\mlnhhhsb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.63698, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.37581, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\75a54638.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.26042, BitDefender: Rootkit.39399, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> j:\!v_2010-09-13\2Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> j:\!v_2010-09-13\4 ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.34970, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Bredolab.BN, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-DE [Trj] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.avjl -> c:\windows\system32\78.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.avjl -> c:\windows\system32\57.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.avjn -> c:\windows\system32\msvmiode.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.21542, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.37921, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.afac -> c:\windows\w_browser.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Hosts.1517, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.bjwk -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.925, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.bkan -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.925 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Ardamax.hjb -> c:\windows\system32\uawiebl.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.SpyBot.20 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Ardamax.hjc -> c:\windows\system32\bqnsvfa.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.SpyBot.20 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.IRCbot.fw -> c:\windows\system32\nssm.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.SdBot.cf -> c:\windows\cfdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.AVKill.2, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.36666, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.df -> c:\windows\system32\cf3da9c7.exeTrojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.dh -> j:\!v_2010-09-13\1Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.dn -> c:\windows\system32\ssmqzm.exeTrojan.Win32.Pincav.agel -> c:\documents and settings\логин1\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.21582, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.553, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.aknl -> c:\documents and settings\владимир горячев.xynta-0838d60c2\efxdzjs3.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.592, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.aknl -> c:\documents and settings\владимир горячев.xynta-0838d60c2\c3i1o53s3.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.592, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.aknm -> c:\windows\system32\svhost.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.ZGY.5 )Trojan.Win32.VB.aknn -> c:\docume~1\4123~1.xyn\locals~1\temp\msfw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.43260, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4704227, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

